# Why can't I find this fitting????



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Tracing a fuel issue, and looked to the usual culprit; the anti-siphon valve. 

Unfortunately, it's been in there for a bunch of years and while removing it, it snapped it off at the base. 

I'm wondering if it's easier to just pick up a new fitting and pickup tube, rather than messing with it too much and risking buggering it up anyways. It's too big for my extractors.










You'd think this would be an easy part to locate, but I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.easternmarine.com/Universal-Tank-Fittings-Valves/


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Brett, you're slipping!! 

I found that site, but there is no fitting like the one I have. It's the 90 degree fitting that connects the anti-siphon valve to the actual pickup tube. The pickup tube comes out the bottom if you look at that pic.

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No...don't think so...look closer at what broke.
It's an assembly of brass components.
90 degree bend, antisiphon barb and a connection barb
with a hard plastic pickup tube. Come on Tom...be the ball!

                                         ;D

You're just to used to buying off the shelf...
this is like a cheap toy...some assembly required!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> No...don't think so...look closer at what broke.
> It's an assembly of brass components.
> 90 degree bend, antisiphon barb and a connection barb
> with a hard plastic pickup tube. Come on Tom...be the ball!
> ...


Nothing brass here! Everything's AL, but I see where you're going. I could make it up out of a brass 90 degree fitting, two hose barbs, and a length of hose for a pickup...

Hmmm.....

Second thought, no I can't!!! There's no way to get the pickup tube in doing it that way!!!!!!

:-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here...off the shelf... ;D

http://www.wholesalemarine.com/p/MOE-033500-12/Fuel+Pick-up+tube.html


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

getting closer... need it in 3/8"...

http://www.marineengine.com/products/accessory.php?in=2563778


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Brett, that's it... I think. It's 1/4" NPT, which _I BELIEVE _has an inside dia of 3/8"...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Fuel system components are crazy ... LOL


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

When I replaced mine on that old 17T, West Marine had what I needed.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

a hydrolic hose company should have that


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

3/8 = 1.5/4 :-/


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I bought that fitting, and it won't work. The inside diameter of the hole coming into the 90 bend is 1/4". A 1/4" drill bit slid inside barely fit. Yamaha spec's 3/8 hose for this motor and I'm hesitant to go that small. 

The old tank fitting had a noticeably bigger hole in it.

Here you can see a 3/8" pipe fitting, the old 3/8" anti-siphon valve, and the new pickup elbow. Look closely at the differences in the hole diameters.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Try the plumbing section at the local home improvement store.
Entire boxes of threaded fittings in all thread types, metals and diameters.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Have you tried Marine Connection Liquidators in Ft. Pierce or Flounder Pounder in Rockledge?? They have tons of surplus and I believe FP is MHP's surplus outlet.

Btw, nice article in the background...


----------

